# Vintage Vista Espada



## CCOB (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello, I would love to learn more about the history and value of this Vista Espada pictured below.  Any information at all would be greatly appreciated.  Some of the specs are as follows;  Also hope everyone is well and safe!!





















Vintage 1981 Vista Espada Mens 12 Speed Road Bike

Serial# ARYB152137

Blue Paint

Araya 4130 Cromoly Frame and Forks

21” Seat Tube Measurement

IRC High Pressure Nylon Tires 27” x 1 ¼”

Takahasi Panmax Saddle

Sunshine Front Hub with Quick Release

Araya Rims 27”

Suntour Power Shifter Levers

Dia-Compe Drop Forged Center Pull Calipers

Dia-Compe 3403577 Brake Levers (01/1981+12/1980)

Suntour Perfect Cassette Cog (5 sprocket)

Suntour V-GT Deluxe Rear Derailleur

Suntour Compe-V Front Derailleur

Kusuki Drop Down Handle Bars

Sugino Chain Wheel (3 Sprocket)

Sugino Crank S Idol 165mm Cranks

KKT RT-SF Pedals w/ Christophe Brevete AFA Toe Clips

Lapize Leather Toe Straps

Minicure Bottle Holder


----------



## juvela (Apr 6, 2020)

-----

Vista is a made up marque done for the U.S. entity NDA.  There is no Vista bicycle company/manufacturer per se.

Cycle produced in Japan by Araya.  When it left factory there was a silver rectangular transfer at the base of the seat tube reading "PRODUCED IN JAPAN BY ARAYA EXCLUSIVELY FOR NDA."

Serial number can be read on left side of seat tube as here -





When one goes back far enough there were even Vista badged machines manufactured by Raleigh.

value: utilitarian

collector value: nil

forum had a discussion thread on another Vista cycle close in time to this example here:

VISTA Islena...say what?...

-----


----------

